# crate training



## Chancellor (Sep 18, 2014)

Hello all!
Our 11 week old male chance is in the middle of crate training. I have read up on the process and have watched several videos and we feel we have a good grasp on the situation. However, I would love to hear personal experiences about crate training a Vizsla specific. We've had him for about 3 weeks now and up until now have only crated him when we are not home. We would put him in about 20 mins or so before we left for work as to try and not associate the crate with being alone. We used to let him sleep with us and sit with us on the couch but began to experience behavior issues such as urinating on the couch. What we are doing now is when we are home we crate him for about an hour at a time with about 30 to 45 mins in between with potty breaks and play/train. He "kennels up" pretty well and we never put him in as punishment. Any critiques or advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

Seems like you are on the right track. As reference my 17 week old pup, is crated at night, and during the day while we are at work, with a break at lunch. I wake up, get a shower, get ready for work, while the dogs are crated, then get them out, feed them, and then go on the morning walk. Get back from 45 min to 1 hr walk they run around the house for a few minutes, we then give them frozen kongs, put them in their crate about 10 minutes before we leave so we can finish up getting ready for work. When we get home, we let them out when they are calm, which they always seem to be anyway and then go on our afternoon walk/run. Weekends, they aren't crated during the day unless one of us can't supervise them. Just remember, crating isn't "bad" like some are inclined to think. We all live in crates, our crates just have windows and doors. Dog dens are tight and cozy, just like their crates...

Nate


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

SuperV said:


> Seems like you are on the right track. As reference my 17 week old pup, is crated at night, and during the day while we are at work, with a break at lunch. I wake up, get a shower, get ready for work, while the dogs are crated, then get them out, feed them, and then go on the morning walk. Get back from 45 min to 1 hr walk they run around the house for a few minutes, we then give them frozen kongs, put them in their crate about 10 minutes before we leave so we can finish up getting ready for work. When we get home, we let them out when they are calm, which they always seem to be anyway and then go on our afternoon walk/run. Weekends, they aren't crated during the day unless one of us can't supervise them.


Haha, that is identical to our routine as well. Get everything you need to done before uncrating them/after crating them.


----------



## Chancellor (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm a changed man when it comes to crate training..in just the 2 days since we started fully crate training him I'm already noticing his behavior is getting better. Our interactions with him are now alot more positive and less correction is needed. It was so hard the first night of him not sleeping with us. My wife and I were almost in tears. We were already used to him cuddling with us. I'm glad we seem to be doing things right! And yes, get everything done before you let him out! Before my wife and I were having to eat in shifts and weren't getting things done. Now it's a lot easier!


----------



## Chancellor (Sep 18, 2014)

Update. 
When Chance falls asleep in his crate when we are home, and in a position to watch him we started quietly opening his crate so he doesn't always wake up to his crate shut. Obviously an immediate trip outside when he does come out. Does anybody else do this?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

As mine get older I close the crate door less during the day. They come and go as they please, but this is after they look at the crate as a good place.
If I'm not going to be where I can see them wake up, I close it.


----------

